# Obesity in Dogs - Discuss



## shailv565 (Jun 30, 2020)

This one topic i guess needs discussion - Obesity in Dogs. An incredibly important issue because obese dogs are at increased risk for developing serious weight related disorders such as diabetes, arthritis, high blood pressure, kidney disease, cancer, and more.

Link here


----------

